# New Mail Saftey



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2016)

By request. Here are some pictures of my other recent acquisition from an antique store in Vermont.


----------



## dfa242 (May 16, 2016)

Simply outstanding.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2016)

According to the seller he found the bike hanging in the rafters of a barn and the story he got was that the owner bought it new in 1894 and rode it from Boston to central Vermont and settled there.


----------



## pelletman (May 16, 2016)

That is sweet!


----------



## barracuda (May 16, 2016)

1892:





1895:


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Barracuda, I was of the impression that the different size wheels were original, Would you agree?


----------



## barracuda (May 16, 2016)

Definitely!


----------



## dfa242 (May 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> ...I was of the impression that the different size wheels were original, Would you agree?



Yes - 30" & 28", 32" & 30", etc.  
I still can't believe you got this and the bluebird in the same trip - you won the lottery man.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 17, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Yes - 30" & 28", 32" & 30", etc.
> I still can't believe you got this and the bluebird in the same trip - you won the lottery man.



Yes it's a strange kind  of lottery though that leaves your bank account empty.


----------



## dfa242 (May 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Yes it's a strange kind  of lottery though that leaves your bank account empty.



Well, there is that - but these things are way more fun than money in the bank.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2016)

Great scores Chris. Like dfa said way more fun than money in the bank--you can make more money--they ain't making more BBs and early safeties! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (May 17, 2016)

I will be very interested in the purchase of the new mail , If ,and when it is available-walter branche 407 697 3999   branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

thanks for the photos - great acquisition


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks Barracuda, I was of the impression that the different size wheels were original, Would you agree?



Chris sir, what are the wheel sizes please?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 17, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Chris sir, what are the wheel sizes please?



The front rim measures 27 and the rear measures 25. So I guess it is a 30/28.


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> The front rim measures 27 and the rear measures 25. So I guess it is a 30/28.



Thanks Chris, I haven't stopped salivating since you first posted .... :eek:


----------



## willswares1220 (May 17, 2016)

Love that rake "angle" of the top tube.

Those early bikes also have a great "artistic" design element to them, unmatched!!

It's also very tough, when you want your bank account to stay put........................
Bikes are still much more enjoyable than money in the bank most of the time anyway!


----------



## Waffenrad (May 26, 2016)

Those are original 2nd generation Dunlop rims, which originally used Dunlop wired-on detachable tires.  In current cycle speak that would be the first modern "clinchers" (although in those days clinchers were actually something different).  Very rare survivors.  They were introduced in 1892-93.  The first Dunlop design, which was also the very first pneumatic tire, had an almost flat steel rim with the tire casing glued around the rim.  It could only be removed or repaired at the factory.

This bike seems to match the 1893 New Mail ad, although the ad doesn't give Dunlop rims/tires as an option.  The $125 "M&W style pneumatic tires" it describes refers to Morgan & Wright, which were akin to modern sew ups.  If the bike is a 1894 model as the family story said, maybe Dunlops were offered that year.

There was a recent discussion about early pneumatic tires in the American market on the Wheelmen website:  http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8228.


----------



## IngoMike (May 26, 2016)

I have the option of going to North East Vermont in July, and I think this post might make me actually go! I might be up to the trek, and will now be looking at every antique store; re-sale store; general store; old anything store in hopes of finding a similar score. I was going to pass on the trip, its my wife's family, but you have renewed my scavenger instinct. Thank you!!


----------



## IngoMike (May 26, 2016)

Or you could just sell me the New Mail, and I can stay here, I really hate to travel via anything but a bicycle.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bikebozo (Jun 8, 2016)

i will buy your new mail , if you decide to sell it ,branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 8, 2016)

Thats not chain.....THIS IS A CHAIN!  Awesome find as usual man, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> i will buy your new mail , if you decide to sell it ,branchewalter@yahoo.com



Thanks but a friend on here has first dibs if and when I decide to let it go.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 9, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> I have the option of going to North East Vermont in July, and I think this post might make me actually go! I might be up to the trek, and will now be looking at every antique store; re-sale store; general store; old anything store in hopes of finding a similar score. I was going to pass on the trip, its my wife's family, but you have renewed my scavenger instinct. Thank you!!




If you make the trip and time permits, do yourself a favor and visit "Old Spokes Home" in Burlington - some really great bikes there.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 26, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> By request. Here are some pictures of my other recent acquisition from an antique store in Vermont.
> extremely swoopy  and sexxxxy design ,oh how i lust for hundred year old rust ,makes my eyes water and my little heart patter ,some get it some don't as for me it just don't matter !
> View attachment 317902
> 
> ...





bikewhorder said:


> By request. Here are some pictures of my other recent acquisition from an antique store in Vermont.
> 
> View attachment 317902
> 
> ...





bikewhorder said:


> By request. Here are some pictures of my other recent acquisition from an antique store in Vermont.
> 
> View attachment 317902
> 
> ...


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 1, 2016)

any interest in trading  for a victor or chainless columbia ?


----------



## XBPete (Jul 1, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> If you make the trip and time permits, do yourself a favor and visit "Old Spokes Home" in Burlington - some really great bikes there.




I was there two weeks ago when I picked up a bike for a Cabe member,, quite the assortment of great bikes and super nice folks. The Pope Veloce, Old Hickory and the Pierce ..... ah, was wonderful!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 11, 2016)

A Robert Dean tire can be heated and stretched onto to 30" rim, if it is pneumatic.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Very nice ride!!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Yes it's a strange kind  of lottery though that leaves your bank account empty.




It seems like the good kind of lottery to me. If i spent a chunk of change but what i got was valued much higher, id be stoked 

What i mean to say is i think you did great!


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 29, 2016)

my new NEW MAIL , thanks for all the help getting a newer example


----------

